# Has RC2 contacted Thomas Sasser for new projects?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Has RC2 contacted Thomas Sasser for new projects?

I hope so as he is really talented and knows what we want to see in Star Trek kits. RC2 would be foolish not to use him.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If they did, he's probably under a non-disclosure agreement to shut up about it. It's the company itself that makes these announcements at specific times of the year.

I doubt they did, though, somehow.

I obviously can't speak for Tom, but last time I spoke _with _him, they'd just pulled the plug on the 1/350 Klingon and he was _not _optimistic about any future projects.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

New from RC2 for 2006!
Tom Sasser Custom Tractors! John Deere would be rolling over in his grave if he could see what RC2's own Tom Sasser is doing with the trusty farm vehicles. Collect the whole series including:
The Romulan Plow of Prey!
Federation Haymaker!
Klingon Kombine!
The Vulcan Mow Master!
All pre-painted, die cast kits - just screw 'em together and go!
Don't miss out on the farm frenzy, Trekkers - Sass up your collection!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

A Taylor said:


> New from RC2 for 2006!
> Tom Sasser Custom Tractors! John Deere would be rolling over in his grave if he could see what RC2's own Tom Sasser is doing with the trusty farm vehicles. Collect the whole series including:
> The Romulan Plow of Prey!
> Federation Haymaker!
> ...


lets not forget about The "Tholain thatcher" but i believe thats going to be in series two....and maybe crop damaged


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Don't forget about series three......"Nascar Refit"! :freak:


----------



## Jari (Apr 29, 2005)

A Taylor said:


> New from RC2 for 2006!
> Tom Sasser Custom Tractors! John Deere would be rolling over in his grave if he could see what RC2's own Tom Sasser is doing with the trusty farm vehicles. Collect the whole series including:
> The Romulan Plow of Prey!
> Federation Haymaker!
> ...


What no Q and his quadrotriticale spreader?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I can see it now.

All black starship with a big 3 emblazoned on the side.

Or a 2005 Chevy Monte Carlo with warp nacelles.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Instead of "Make it So", it'll be "Git 'R Done"!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

NASCAR TOS shuttlecraft. With pull back,and let her go action.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> NASCAR TOS shuttlecraft. With pull back,and let her go action.


 Oh god, someone has GOT to build one of those just for fun!!


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

I doubt RC2 will pursue the making of any new Trek kits. They didn't really want Polar Lights to begin with -- they wanted Johnny Lightning, and had to buy Playing Mantis to get it. And since PL was a part of PM, they got that, too.

And then, they promptly dumped ALL of PL's warehouse stock on the liquidation market, closed their offices and sold their furniture. Polar Lights is dead and gone. 

Any model kits RC2 releases will be under the AMT/Ertl label -- proof being that the PL 1/1000 NX-01, already done (which is why it wasn't cancelled outright), will be released in September in an AMT/Ertl box.

Shane


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

Why doesn't Mr. Sasser just start "PL2"? Probably easier said than done eh?!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

MUCH easier said than done!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

"Northern Lights" that's what we called it in Alaska. or "Borealis".


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

747 said:


> Why doesn't Mr. Sasser just start "PL2"? Probably easier said than done eh?!


Especially when you don't have several million dollars lying around.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Where's the nearest bank we can rob?

(kidding...soooooo kidding)


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Instead of "Make it So", it'll be "Git 'R Done"! _


No, no! Instead of "*Make it so*." it'll be "*Plow and hoe*!".


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well, the Picard family does have that vinyard...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Geeesh, all Thomas has to do for start-up money is check out the "making money" thread. Guy over there is giving away millions for 6 bucks and a stamp.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> Geeesh, all Thomas has to do for start-up money is check out the "making money" thread. Guy over there is giving away millions for 6 bucks and a stamp.


:lol:!!!!!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Don't laugh, Chris. I bet Thomas has already applied.

OAB


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> MUCH easier said than done!


Hey Dave,
Not being privey as to exactly what you'd LIKE to do to make a living...

Are you under any restriction from the PL buy out to....
NOT be involved in the manufacture of any toy/model related item for a certain period of time?

I know sometimes these things happen, and quite frankly you DO have knowledge about the business that could benefit a competetor so I could kind of see it happening.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

*NEW from RC2!*

Something like this?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Something like this?


 That is sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, c'mon guys. There's got to be at least one multi-millionaire on this board; start your own company and hire Dave to run the model division, and have Dave hire Thomas to do some more Trek kits and others to do some more figures!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

justinleighty said:


> Yeah, c'mon guys. There's got to be at least one multi-millionaire on this board; start your own company and hire Dave to run the model division, and have Dave hire Thomas to do some more Trek kits and others to do some more figures!


I'm trying, I'm trying.
I do know a guy pretty well who has more money than God.
But I don't think he's much of a Trek guy.


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> I'm trying, I'm trying.
> I do know a guy pretty well who has more money than God.
> But I don't think he's much of a Trek guy.


 He doesn't need to be, appeal to his desire for more money and show him it's good business sense.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

> _I'm trying, I'm trying.
> I do know a guy pretty well who has more money than God.
> But I don't think he's much of a Trek guy. _


What about STAR WARS?

BATTLESTAR GALACTICA?

SCIENCE FICTION in general?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Something like this?


  Shouldn't the Viagra sign be on the upright truss ?? :lol: 

Dabbler


I'm working on MY million too ! Just Let me get some stamps and mail out these 6 envelope......... :thumbsup:


----------



## nickyturner5000 (Jun 1, 2003)

first, rc2 take away our AMt\ERTL trek kits, now they are taking away our PL trek kits, is anyone here a little p****d off!?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nicky,What are you talking about!?
RC-2 continues to produce and sell all the Polar Lights trek kits. they are scheduled to release a new 1:1000 NX-01 kit, and have announced the re- release of several selected AMT Trek kits!
There will be more plastic Trek kits avialable on shelves by the end of this year than there have been in several years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Along with that, they have re-issued several old Star Wars kits and have announced the release of three or four NEW kits in that line as well!!!!!
If you want to bash RC-2 at least try to get close to having a few of your facts straight!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It's stupid to keep this bashing up. I am glad to see the SW rereleases, and look forward to the ST kits coming out. If you don't like what they sell, then build what you got!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

747 said:


> He doesn't need to be, appeal to his desire for more money and show him it's good business sense.


Well, the problem with that, is that this stuff may fall into the catagory of 'not profitable enough for the effort.

When you have as much money as what this guy does, you don't need models because you have the real thing. (or multiples of the real thing).
He has at least 17 of ONE type of car.

He does talk to me about Star Wars, and I'm trying to get him hooked on BSG.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Along with that, they have re-issued several old Star Wars kits and have announced the release of three or four NEW kits in that line as well!!!!!


Yeah, whats up with those "NEW" kits.
They certainly didn't take advantage of releasing them in close proximity to the film release, and recently I didn't see anything about 'new' Star Wars kits on the AMT/Ertl website.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Who knows? They have consistently announced new Star Wars kits - I believe that the release date has slipped into fall!?
As far as I know they have not cancelled those new items..
I know that they were trying to figure out the new items when they were in process of taking over @ Playing Mantis.

As is so often the case they may be behind on product development, Just like Polar Lights!!!!
LOL!!

I'm sure they've paid for the license-I have to believe thay will issue the new kits.


Dave


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Having taken the time ti think about the buyout of Playing Mantis, IMO is that they (RC2) are trying to figure out just where the market is for sci-fi kits and such. Hence the re-release of the Star Wars and soon to be released Star Trek line. I say just give them time to get themselves together and they just might see with the sales figures of these and other kits that these lines cannot discontinue and will eventually release new kits. Okay, NOW you may set your phasers on kill and fire at will!..... :tongue:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, first off, I do applaud RC for at least making the attempt to bring out SF models, even if they are re-pops and nothing new.

Secondly, Isn't RC completing the contractual obligations of the Trek liscence? There are a number of kits that I'm sure will prove popular.

I'll buy kits so long as they are ones I feel I want and not bother with the rest. I don't feel any obligation to have to buy out every store's stock in a vain hope to keep sales figures up on something that may not be reissued again. I'm saturated with kits. The 1/350 Refit finally made me see where I am.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Despite the laughs this thread has given me, after all's said I'm just really sad about this whole state of things in regards to PL. What a bloody shame.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave Metzner said:


> Who knows? They have consistently announced new Star Wars kits - I believe that the release date has slipped into fall!?
> As far as I know they have not cancelled those new items..
> I know that they were trying to figure out the new items when they were in process of taking over @ Playing Mantis.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave,

Its sad though that they consistanly can't get a kit out even close to a release date, yet Revell-Germany had its kits available and on the market (and even in America) at the release of the film. I wonder where the the difference layes


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I spent nearly twenty five years working in the retail side of the hobby business, both full and part time.
Ertl has never been particularly reliable regarding release schedules.
Revell and Monogram was always pretty good, and the imported kits were spotty....

I finally got to the point where my standard answer for customers asking when a particular new kit was going to arrive became something like "you'll know it's here when you see it on the shelf!"


Dave


----------



## nickyturner5000 (Jun 1, 2003)

hey dave, sorry i just thought that the 1:1000 NX was the last in the trek line that they were going to do, and i also thought that the re popping of the ertl kits was just a limited run till their contract runs out, anyway, i stand corrected.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Having given my thanks to PL and HTalk on another "funeral" thread, I'm puzzled why so many folks keep hanging out by the closed & locked office doors, so 2 speak. 

My hope is that they eventually (maybe 10 yrs. lol) toss a few Aurora figure kits into K-Mart and WalMart during a Halloween timeframe. Be nice if they included the glow in dark paint also.  And we'll all rush to buy 'em cause the box and art is different.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner said:


> I spent nearly twenty five years working in the retail side of the hobby business, both full and part time.
> Ertl has never been particularly reliable regarding release schedules.
> Revell and Monogram was always pretty good, and the imported kits were spotty....
> 
> ...


 Yup. Monogram just now finally released the 1/48 scale F/A-18E they promised for last September. (or was it the Sept before that?)


----------



## 747 (Oct 11, 2001)

ClubTepes said:


> Well, the problem with that, is that this stuff may fall into the catagory of 'not profitable enough for the effort.
> 
> When you have as much money as what this guy does, you don't need models because you have the real thing. (or multiples of the real thing).
> He has at least 17 of ONE type of car.
> ...


 I just watched an episode of "The Apprentice" where they were trying to get rock stars to give something for their fans or something. Anyway, an interesting thing was mentioned by Gene Simmons (sp?) from "KISS" ( I think?) "I want you to appeal to my very big ego". (Which also goes to show that even after you have heaps of cash, there is still other things you want)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"'Kiss rocks?' Why would anybody want to kiss... Oh, I get it."
-Willow Rosenberg, reading 70s-era grafitti


----------

